# pro steet turbo



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Has anyone used this setup before?

http://www.prostreetonline.com/pso/pages/details.asp?productsku=PSI-TSI-NS2501


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

all it looks like to me is a stock bb turbo kit.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

For that price though, that's not too shabby.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I think I've seen this b4. What would you need a MAP unit for, our cars sense air flow through the MAF? 

This kit has been officially pwn3d by JGY Customs many times. For 2300 you get all the turbo parts, a FMIC kit and a JWT ECU repro (which you will need.) You can't beat that as a package price.

BTW, they are redoing the website, so that product is not currently up yet.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Cool, I'll check that out too. I found out for our particular kit from these people the MAP won't be included...obviously. You know the number to those people you just mentioned. Thanks. Oh is that 2300 shipped? That's another thing the prostreet had that was a big deal to me. The shipping price was included in the overall price.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

JGY is in VA, so I think you can just pick it up, but the shipping cost wouldn't even be that high. Plus, JGY is a very reputable shop, well touted throughout the nissan community. You really can't go wrong with them, the HS intercooler & JWT Tuned ECU


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks man. I'm glad you posted. I'm going to find out where they are in VA today or tomorrow.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I'll save you the trip as one more good gesture:

263 Nicks Creek Rd
Atkins, VA 24311


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

You da man. Now I have to find out where in VA Atkins is. Yahoo Map here I come. Thanks again.


----------

